# Passports Will Be Required



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

With our little slice of cyberspace enjoying the international presence that it does, thought ya'll might be interested ....

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> smuggling back bacon and 5% beer


Hey, with my arteries, that's all it would take!

But keep em coming!









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > With our little slice of cyberspace enjoying the international presence that it does, thought ya'll might be interested ....
> ...


Not only that, but - geeeez - pretty soon ya'll will be opening Tim Horton's in New England! Whatever would Starbucks & DunkinD's do then ?????

(PLEEEEEZ - I'm on my knees beggin' you! - PLEEEEEZ)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are begging me for a response









1st of all I agree, a passport between Canada & US is silly. In Europe, once you have entered you can travel between all countries without a passport. I flew into Holland and drove to Germany... You did not even have to slow down at the border. All you saw was Welcome and the old custom booths. You did not even have to stop and pay any $$









As for Tim's.... Look out







They are growing at a faster rate than McDonalds.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> As for Tim's.... Look out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's taking so long? Don't they know how we are suffering down here?! Sure, I can drive to Canada and get my own. But, geez, that's a long way back to get to work on time every morning







Wait - another reason to STAY in Canada the next time we're up there!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I believe there is a Tim's in Font Hill which is just around the corner from Bissell's. (In Canada there is a Tim's on every corner) I will take you there...my treat.

I could get take out for Twin Mountain...but the coffee would be cold









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I believe there is a Tim's in Font Hill which is just around the corner from Bissell's. (In Canada there is a Tim's on every corner) I will take you there...my treat.
> 
> ...


NOW, you're just teasing me, Thor! I won't be at Bissell's















but I certainly can vouch for each corner of Grey & Bruce Counties/Ontario. Not only is there a Tim's on every corner, but - after conducting my very own Quality test - I can assure you all the EVERY one of them has the precisely the same exceptional Frozen Cappuccino!

...as for Take-out to Twin Mtn. Think options here, man! It will already be cooled down and ready to be converted to Iced or Frozen C. We can work with that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> You are begging me for a response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only down side to this is you don't get all those neat passport stamps now.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Canada, bacon, fishing, Molson Canadians







........where?







I'm in, who's got it?? y'all teasing again aren't you. cruel








coffee


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you call yourself a camper


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Pop drinker in the morning.....


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

That's going to make driving to visit the relatives a little harder.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Canada, bacon, fishing, Molson Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Kevin









Thor I wish there was one here so I didn't have to wait so long









Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, there was that little Ahmed Ressam incident








http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/sh...nside/cron.html


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Never mind Tim Horton's, give me Harvey's Hamburgers & poutine -


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > keeper18 said:
> ...


That President is no longer in office, but his wife will be soon!!









Ok, sorry for the politics....I couldn't help my self.

Actually, since the majority of the 19 highjackers came to the US through our northern neighbor, I don't see an issue with requiring passports. Besides, now I won't have to carry a birthcertificate with me.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Wolfwood. I've got to get mine renewed as it expired a couple of months ago. I just haven't had time to get the blasted photo they want!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

[/quote]
Never mind Tim Horton's, give me Harvey's Hamburgers & poutine -















[snapback]104509[/snapback]​[/quote]

MAN-O-MAN!

Harveys and Poutine!
Now we're talkin!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> he was NOT carrying any back bacon, strong beer, or Tim's coffee. That alone should have aroused suspicion at the border that he was not Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> [snapback]104398[/snapback]​


Not only that, but - geeeez - pretty soon ya'll will be opening Tim Horton's in New England! Whatever would Starbucks & DunkinD's do then ?????

(PLEEEEEZ - I'm on my knees beggin' you! - PLEEEEEZ)
[snapback]104404[/snapback]​[/quote]

I don't know about New England, but Tim Hortons' has found Michigan!!!














It was a happy, happy day when the local Tim Horton's opened last spring, conveniently located on my way to work.







I'll drink a coffee for you in the morning Wolfie.
















Deb


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I don't know about New England, but Tim Hortons' has found Michigan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> [snapback]104537[/snapback]​


We've got a Tim Hortons in Kentucky if that helps......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

None in Pa. yet









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> None in Pa. yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim Hortons
209 E. 12th Street
Erie,PA 16503 US
Tel: (814) 874-3000

Tim Hortons
4321 Peach St
Erie,PA 16509 US
Tel: (814) 866-5071

Tim Hortons
2745 West 26th St
Erie,PA 16506 US
Tel: (814) 464-9166

Tim Hortons
6980 Peach St
Erie,PA 16509 US
Tel: (814) 868-8454

There's four of them for ya.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure none near me just my luck









Don

Sure none near me


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sure none near me just my luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - but you've got Bob Evans - & White Castles, too


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got my Passport! As much as I like to travel...I got them early.

I just wish they'd lower the dang price! It was about $112 each start to finish. I will need them for my next cruise anyway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW $112 Bucks
Looks like we'll get ours slowly with 5 of us that is a lot at one time

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don,

If you don't plan on going to Canada very often or another country I would wait on getting them for the whole family. Do you and Peggy first.

I got mine when we went to Mexico the 2nd time and then when we went on the cruise it sped things up and I typically go to Canada 3-6 times a year, so for me it has paid off.

This years Bissell trip will be interesting in my vehicle, my wife and I have passports, my step daughter has a different last name on her birth certificate and we will have the two basketball girls who are cousins and are a different race and I still haven't verified that they have a birth certificate. I am hoping to get all of the paperwork in order way in advance.

KS


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> This years Bissell trip will be interesting in my vehicle, my wife and I have passports, my step daughter has a different last name on her birth certificate and we will have the two basketball girls who are cousins and are a different race and I still haven't verified that they have a birth certificate. I am hoping to get all of the paperwork in order way in advance.
> 
> KS
> [snapback]104656[/snapback]​


The _P'Ports_ won't be required this summer (although other confirmed ID will be)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

W,

Yeah I know that to be the case however I am travelling with such a mixed bag of travellers and I have that "Just Got Out of Attica Prison" look with my summer haircut. It will be interesting.

I had a slight delay one year because on my step daughters birth certificate it lists her father and my wife with my wifes old name which is different now, and it was just the two of us coming back from fishing in Canada. Picture a short haired guy with a good looking blonde young girl, I guess it could be considered suspicious in today's messed up world. And Mckenna was thinking she should act like she was being held prisoner against her will, bad idea I said.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> W,
> 
> Yeah I know that to be the case however I am travelling with such a mixed bag of travellers and I have that "Just Got Out of Attica Prison" look with my summer haircut. It will be interesting.
> 
> ...










oh - the visual.....

I agree. You can't be too carefull - especially now - and there are times when it just doesn't pay to even THINK about being a smart a**. Gone are the good old days.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Sure none near me just my luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is worth the drive









I will bring a tin for you.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I will bring a tin for you. Thor
> [snapback]104787[/snapback]​


A TIN? THEY SELL THE COFFEE BEAN??????

yeah, but is it still awesome coffee even if not made by their process with their machines?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We came back from Tecate Mexico last week and a plain old driver's license was still OK for our friends, and the kids had nothing. We did use our passports though.

On a side note, we did enjoy pots of coffee brewed on that camping trip from our TIN of Tim Hortons. It's pretty good stuff.


----------

